# Help with phpMyAdmin setup needed



## FreeBIE (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I started out trying to install phpMyAdmin 3.3.0 from the ports failing on the pdflib issue. Having read up on that, I guess I could try it again but since the port will try to install mysql which I already have installed, and other ports that I don't think I need, I figured I might as well just download the tar from http://www.phpmyadmin.net.

My server config looks like this:

```
apache-2.2.13
mysql-client-5.1.39
mysql-server-5.1.39
php5-5.2.12
```


```
apache MIME-type: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
php logging: error_log = /var/log/php-error.log
phpmyadmin blowfish_secret = something
phpmyadmin auth_type = cookie
```


```
<Directory "/data/www/vhosts/root">
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
#    Options None
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```

I have a virtual host where I extracted the phpMyAdmin in the web root. All files in the web root is owned by root:wheel.

info.php (phpinfo) runs just fine.

Browsing to http://root.dev/phpmyadmin returns HTTP 500 in IE and "done" in FF. Nothing is logged in the apache logs. Nothing in the php-error.log. Apache was restarted several times and browser caches emptied and pages reloaded.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Andreas


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 26, 2010)

when you forgo the ports system and try to do an native install you allways get problems like this. return to installing from the ports system. the php install is your problem. you have to de-select everything execpt the apache module in the config screen before you complie php port.

for phpmyadmin de-select everything execpt mcrypt and mbstrings options in the config screen before you complie the port.


----------



## FreeBIE (Mar 29, 2010)

Apparently some PHP extensions are needed. I thought the Standard PHP Library (SPL) was part of PHP but it turns out its in the extensions bundle. Mbstrings and ctype seems to be requriements even though you use the English-only version of phpMyAdmin.

When I installed php5-extensions I got it working.

There are actually more extensions needed than specified at phpmyadmin.net/documentation. I haven't had the time to pinpoint exactly what is needed but I played around a bit with [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini[/cmd] and commented out some extensions with various results.



			
				fbsd1 said:
			
		

> when you forgo the ports system and try to do an native install you allways get problems like this.


I think it's a lot more rewarding for me to understand why and how something is working, or not working, than having everything working instantly and not having a clue about what's actually going on.

I wonder if the separation of PHP and the PHP extensions unique to FreeBSD or is it common practice in other unix dialects as well?


----------

